# Good 17HMR for $250.00



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

Looked at a few of these rifles tonight the two that stuck out in my mind were marlin and savage. Any thoughts about which one is the better? Or another brand I didn't name? Trying to stay around $250.00


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have the savage.. hard to beat the accu-trigger set up allows you to tailor the trigger to the shooter. Was also a dead on balls accurate gun.


----------



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

I have the savage also with a 2/10/44 scope sighted in at 100 yds, its a nail driver, got mine at academey, only cause i had a card there


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got the Marlin and it is AWESOME!!! :thumbup:









Check out video's here: http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnection.com/forums/hunting-photos-videos/4664-tree-rat-killin.html


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Hard to beat a Marlin or Savage for the money. Remington just started making one in their custom shop but its right at $800.

I have a Magnum Research and love it.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I have the Savage with Thumbhole Stock in .17 HMR and .17 Mach 2

If your going to actually hunt small game with it, consider the .17 Mach 2. The .17HMR is a 22Mag necked down to .17 and the .17 Mach 2 is a .22Long Rifle necked down to a .17. Pretty much all the ammo that is available is factory produced and the bullets used are ballistic tipped VMax bullets and have very very high expantion rates at higher velocities are incredibly destructive. The .17 Mach 2 is not as fast as the .17HMR, but for small game in most cases is a better round. 

Both of them are Wonderful to shoot.

Here is a Borrowed Pic of a Savage Thumbhole. Incredible Rifle.


----------



## grassbed hunter (Apr 6, 2008)

i have a marlin it is a great shooter


----------



## Miami Matt (Jun 20, 2009)

I own the savage can't beat that trigger..out of the box tack-driver


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

I've never shot the Savage, as you can read, they're good rifles. I personally have the Marlin, it has the Bull barrel, the Savage does not. It weights a little more, but I don't have to worry about hot barrels nor harmonics causing off shots. 
I've got a Leupold 3x9x40 scope, and easily make 80yd head shots on squirrels. Never could I do this with a .22 So I suppose it's preference on your part, and a good quality scope. Also, be sure to get the HMR, (that's the magnum). 
But if you hunt on EAFB, remember, they do not allow .17 cal. rifles for hunting.


----------

